# PCGH Abo kündigen-Wie?



## Lee (8. November 2009)

*PCGH Abo kündigen-Wie?*

Hallo Redaktion,

nach 2 Jahren möchte ich nun mein Abo kündigen. An wen muss ich mich da wenden, welche Informationen muss ich mitgeben etc...

Ich bin mir sicher, dass das schon einmal gefragt wurde, allerdings geht bei mir die SuFu für dieses Forum nicht.

Gruß, Lee


----------



## 2000Miles (8. November 2009)

*AW: PCGH Abo kündigen-Wie?*

Du rufst einfach an bei der Abo-Hotline, nennst deine Kundenummer und sagst, dass du dein Abo kündigen möchtest. Dann schicken sie dir eine Bestätigung


----------



## eVoX (8. November 2009)

*AW: PCGH Abo kündigen-Wie?*



> Was muss ich bei einer Kündigung beachten?
> Ihre Kündigung richten Sie bitte schriftlich direkt an unsere Abo-Betreuung. Die Kündigungsfristen sind abhängig vom jeweiligen Titel und der Abo-Art. Die Kündigungsfristen entnehmen Sie bitte dem jeweiligen Bestellformular. In der Regel gilt eine Frist von 6 Wochen zum Ablauf des Bezugszeitraums.



So, bitte sehr, einfach anrufen ist nicht.


----------



## 2000Miles (10. November 2009)

*AW: PCGH Abo kündigen-Wie?*

Stimmt, die Kündigungsfrsit muss er beachten  Aber sonst kann man einfach anrufen  Ich hab es ja auch schon zwei mal gemacht.


----------



## Lee (10. November 2009)

*AW: PCGH Abo kündigen-Wie?*

Danke euch, das Abo ist jetzt gekündigt. Einfach Anrufen hat gereicht


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. November 2009)

*AW: PCGH Abo kündigen-Wie?*

hee wieso abo kündigen


----------



## chefmarkus (11. November 2009)

*AW: PCGH Abo kündigen-Wie?*

Vielleicht weil sich PCGH immer mehr in eine stinknormale Computerzeitschrift ala ComputerBild oder tausend andere entwickelt? Das wäre zumindest der Grund warum ich mein Abo kündigen würde...


----------



## 2000Miles (12. November 2009)

*AW: PCGH Abo kündigen-Wie?*

Oder um ein neues Abo zu machen? Wobei keine der Prämien mich momentan wirklich anspricht.


----------



## Biosman (16. November 2009)

*AW: PCGH Abo kündigen-Wie?*

Ich konnte ein ABO auch ebend ohne Probleme über die Hotline abbestellen. Obwohl sie Schon versucht haben abzubuchen und ich es zurück gezogen habe.

Werde es mir auch ganz stark überlegen nochmal ein neues zu machen. Der Heft Inhalt spricht mich nicht mehr an und die Abo geschenke sowieso nicht. (Wo bleibt denn mal ein Alternate Gutschein oder sowas?!?) Wieso kann ich kein 2 Jahres Abo ohne Geschenk bestellen? Dann würde ich wenigstens 50 Euro Sparen oder wie gesagt 50 - 60 Euro Alternate Gutschein dann würde ich mir wieder ein 2 Jahres Abo nehmen.

Als Aktiver Foren Leser erfahre ich schon alles 1 - 2 Wochen vor dem Heft. Dort ist nix mehr drinne was mich "Umhaut" oder so...


----------

